# Recommend me a treadmill ?



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys

Looking to buy a treadmill for the house. I'm clueless about these things as I've always used the one at the gym. But if I do get one it'll be good as then ill have no excuse for missing cardio, so will need one that will last and at the same time not break the bank either.

Mrs likes this one :

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3359284/c_1/1|category_root|Sports+and+leisure|33006346/c_2/2|33006346|Fitness+equipment|33008186/c_3/3|cat_33008186|Home+gym+equipment|33011950/c_4/4|cat_33011950|Treadmills|33020783.htm

Thoughts on it or any other suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Why can't you run outside mate?

Save some ££

Sorry I can't suggest a treadmill, but I would reconsider whether you actually need one or not. Get some fresh air


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

It's for the family.

Yes nothing beats fresh air no doubt.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Obviously you have an objection to it otherwise I imagine you'd be doing it already but don't you want to run outdoors?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

See if any local gyms are upgrading there equipment. Could get some good deals.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

I see.

Reviews seem positive on that one, certainly wouldn't overlook it.

Hopefully someone will come along and know a company that sells perhaps better quality for a similar or cheaper price.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> See if any local gyms are upgrading there equipment. Could get some good deals.


V good idea.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

£400!? You can join a gym for that for the year and use loads of equipment, trust me, you'll buy it and a week later it will be nothing more then an expensive clothes dryer, keep an eye out on the facebook for sale pages in your area you'll pick one up cheap.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

It's not my idea but my mrs idea, she can't go gym regular due to various commitments, so before she goes and picks up something that's complete garbage. I just want to make sure it's not.

Hope that makes sense now. Thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like the mrs has her sights set on that one mate. GAME OVER.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like the mrs has her sights set on that one mate. GAME OVER.


Lol, Is it any good though that's the main question ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Tbh mate I dont now how good it is.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.sportandleisureuk.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2581&cPath=0_138&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed&gclid=CL_Ru9aQlb4CFbShtAod1CwAEg#googlebase

This one looks a little beefier.

I'm not recommending, have no idea lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.gymcompany.co.uk/cardio/treadmills/


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

i had a proform treadmill. not quite commercial grade but a lot better than the usual "home" treadmill


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Ebay has loads of them


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ashmo said:


> £400!? You can join a gym for that for the year and use loads of equipment, trust me, you'll buy it and a week later it will be nothing more then an expensive clothes dryer, keep an eye out on the facebook for sale pages in your area you'll pick one up cheap.


This! It WILL just become something you dry your clothes on, my dad bought one for the family a few months back, top of the range, cost an absolute fortune, it got used by all for 2 weeks then it had boxes and clothes put on it and was never used again . Same situation 99% of the time. What if suggest is start outside, if you could walk around the block for 1 month and after a month still doing it then buy a treadmill.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Guvnor said:


> It's not my idea but my mrs idea, she can't go gym regular due to various commitments, so before she goes and picks up something that's complete garbage. I just want to make sure it's not.
> 
> Hope that makes sense now. Thanks for the replies so far.


My Mrs wanted a gym at home because she didn't have time to go to a proper gym. So I splashed out on a treadmill, dumbbells, weights, sit up mats and balls, bands and a bench.

She used the treadmill once (the day I set it up). The rest went on eBay after two years of no use at all. I kept the treadmill for my self but to be honest I'd rather take the dog for a run.

Learn from my mistake. Save the money!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have a proform treadmill, cost me £900 just over a year ago and its a folding one, even at that cost they are no where as good as the gym ones. you can buy my one if you like as i dont use it.


----------



## biddy (May 1, 2014)

I own a Reebok Irun treadmill. Had it about 4 years and still going strong with only occasional oil applied on the rollers when I can be bothered.

Used on average 5 - 6 times a month when the weather is crap and don't want to venture outside, it also stores upright so quite easy to stash out of the way, might be worth a look.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I have a Roger Black Silver Treadmill from Argos, which I bought less than a year ago for £299.00.

Lower back problems (fracture which will never repair itself) means I suffer when waking flat on a treadmill, so I have no choice to walk on the gym Treadmill on an incline, which forces me to use correct posture.

Just put it up in Gumtree, yours for £120.00 (collected from Croydon).


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

my advice is go second hand, can probs get one near new for half the price :}

thinking about getting one or a bike myself for next cut, prefer to do more cardio and eat more food xD


----------

